# Child kidnapping



## lonewriter (Nov 5, 2018)

How long does it take before the police start to investigate a child kidnapping? I'm writing a short story and the youngest foster son has been kidnapped. He is a witness to some really terrible crimes that could put a few men in prison for the rest of their lives. Thanks for the help.


----------



## Guard Dog (Nov 5, 2018)

I would expect an Amber Alert would be issued as soon as law enforcement was notified of the kidnapping, and the investigation started immediately.



G.D.


----------



## Ralph Rotten (Nov 5, 2018)

Amber alerts are issues as soon as the child is confirmed missing. Same applies to elderly (silver alerts).


----------

